# lighting for a lathe work area.



## packer34 (Dec 3, 2010)

Trying to find some decent light for around my lathe. I have fluorescent lights hanging from the ceiling but it's not enough around my lathe. Looking for something to hang off my wall. Any suggestions?

Thx


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have flourescents above the bench then a desk lamp on an arm that can be moved around any where attached to the bench behind my lathe.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a magnetic based flexible shaft lamp that sits on the headstock of the lathe. Bought it at Rockler. Works great.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I purchased two of these and mounted to the wall. They have standard light/lamp threads. Two gives a 36" gooseneck and I mounted a small diameter outdoor spot light from HD.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flex-Arm-fo...825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc3805359


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

NCPaladin said:


> I purchased two of these and mounted to the wall. They have standard light/lamp threads. Two gives a 36" gooseneck and I mounted a small diameter outdoor spot light from HD.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flex-Arm-for-Lamp-Sign-Display-Gooseneck-Fixture-Shade-Camera-Copper-Finish-/260978004825?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc3805359


That looks really slick. Is it strong enough to support itself and the light or do you have it braced toward the end?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Moffet lights. I don't remember who sells them now, possible Craft Supplies or Woodcraft. I have 3, 2 mounted on the lathe at all times and the 3rd one travels with my mini lathe. I put the 45watt CFL's in them although I prefer the 100 incandescent. I just thought I'd try the CFL's because they aren't as hot. I don't like the warm up time but I'm getting used to it. 
What I do have to do is rig up a better way to hold both the lights and my Dust collector.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

This is just a clamp-on fluorescent desk lamp....works great.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Bonanza35 said:


> That looks really slick. Is it strong enough to support itself and the light or do you have it braced toward the end?


Yes it will support a small light but that is what I wanted. The light is 100 watt outdoor accent spot, about $10 at HD. It may not support the big 6" diameter fixtures but this one is about 1.5" diameter. It provides plenty of light from 3 or 4 feet away (like while working on the inside of a bowl or enclosed form). For finish work I can bring it down parallel with the work to check for scratches or other flaws. For general turning I just use the normal overhead lights. Being mounted on the wall I can push it out of the way when not needed.


----------



## fixer (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got 2 like this










plus 2 floresents 1 behind the lathe and 1 overhead
these 2 are mounted on the wall behind the lathe:thumbsup:


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I read on another discussion board that the incandescent lights are better at showing scratches while sanding because they show the scratches shadow better than fluorescent lights. Right now I have just fluorescents but will try the incandescent lights.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

pvechart said:


> I read on another discussion board that the incandescent lights are better at showing scratches while sanding because they show the scratches shadow better than fluorescent lights. Right now I have just fluorescents but will try the incandescent lights.


I just bought an led lamp and it throws a hard shadow too, just FYI.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the one that Fixer shows also. :thumbsup: I have one at my radial arm and one at my grinder table. Most come with a bracket to mount to the wall and the head will also swivel 360. I haven't checked but I am sure the light fixture is standard so it could be replaced will a small sealed unit (no dust collecting on a hot bulb).
Should be able to push it back against the wall or bring the arm down to spindle height for parallel light.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a lamp similar to Fixer's one. My new shop will have a mix of incandescent and fluorescent lights, plus it has a 1.5 by 3m skylight, and plenty of windows, so I won't need much artificial light during the day. That will be a 300% improvement on my current setup which has 1 incandescent ceiling light, and the lamp by the lathe, and 1 tiny window. The sunny side of my current shop is the concrete fire wall between our garage and the neighbours' garage!


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I was at the woodworking show and at the Craft Supply USA booth they had a light mounted on a Tool Mule setup. I played with it a little bit and was surprised at how small and bright it was. My wife asked if they had any and they told her no, the lights themselves came from Ikea.:confused1:

Looking at the Ikea site it is either this one or this one that they removed the base from and mounted it to the Tool Mule bracket.

Needless to say the next time I'm near an Ikea I will be picking up one or two.:yes:


----------

